# Police Officer Forrest "Dino" Taylor



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Forrest "Dino" Taylor*

Baltimore City Police Department, Maryland

End of Watch: Wednesday, August 29, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 2/18/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Dino Taylor succumbed to injuries sustained in a vehicle crash while responding to backup other officers on February 18th, 2012.

During the emergency response an SUV ran a red light and struck his patrol car, pushing it into a utility pole. Officer Taylor suffered severe injuries that required multiple surgeries. He had undergone another surgery on August 29th, 2012, and passed away the following day as a result of complications of the surgery.

Officer Taylor is survived by his wife and two children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Commissioner Frederick Bealefeld III
Baltimore City Police Department
242 W 29th Street
Baltimore, MD 21211

Phone: (410) 396-2020

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21377-police-officer-forrest-dino-taylor#ixzz25Ax0t5MJ​


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

RIP Officer Taylor


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

